# Anyone due late November?



## ser523

Hey ladies! I just found out I'm pregnant this weekend and I haven't had my doctor's appointment yet, but my calculations say I'm due around Nov 22! I'm so anxious about everything, but DH works a lot and I'm the first of my friends to get pregnant (and it's too early, we haven't told anyone yet), so I don't have anyone to really talk to!


----------



## Jox

Pop into pregnancy groups and discussions, we have a November due date thread going on over there xx


----------



## ser523

Thanks, I'm in there! There's a lot of ladies in there though, so I was hoping to find a buddy or two here :)


----------



## xstitcher87

According to the calculators, my due date is also 22nd November! I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow. I am not sure if I will get an early scan or have to wait for a while. 

I am also on the November Nuggets group :D

My DH also works shift work and we haven't told anyone yet either. When were you planning to? I think I will wait and see how it all goes. My sister's baby is due anytime now, so I was thinking of waiting a few weeks after he is born so I am a bit further along.


----------



## ser523

xstitcher87 said:


> According to the calculators, my due date is also 22nd November! I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow. I am not sure if I will get an early scan or have to wait for a while.
> 
> I am also on the November Nuggets group :D
> 
> My DH also works shift work and we haven't told anyone yet either. When were you planning to? I think I will wait and see how it all goes. My sister's baby is due anytime now, so I was thinking of waiting a few weeks after he is born so I am a bit further along.

Ah! We're date twins! :D 

The office I'm seeing now likes to see you when you're 6-8 weeks, so I have my first appointment scheduled for next Wed, the 30th when I'll be exactly 6 weeks. I'm thinking of calling them tomorrow though because I've been having these horrendous cramps in my lower belly area. Not fun.

DH knows of course, and so does one work friend of mine who knew when I was going to take the HPT. We're thinking of telling just the family, like parents and sibs, after that first doctor's appointment. We probably would have told them sooner, but I had two early mc's last year so I'm kind of worried about that. :( As to everyone else, we're thinking of waiting until after the first trimester like tradition says, which would be mid-May I believe.


----------



## xstitcher87

how exciting! I am so glad to have a date buddy :)

My appointment was pretty straightforward, she told me what not to eat, don't drink alcohol etc and ordered some bloods. I will get my HCG level on Wednesday and if it is too low or too high, she'll order further investigations before referring me off to the OBGYN. 

I assume the OBGYN will do my first scan as she has the equipment in her office...no idea though!

I would absolutely love to tell our parents in person, but we live 5.5 hours drive away and can't always travel. BUT my sister having a baby provides us with the perfect excuse! He's due 4th April, so maybe we'll travel up in May after our 12 week scan mid month and tell family then...


----------



## Kellymmcdonal

I have just found out Monday going to be around end of November so excited and nervous it's my first so would love a bump buddy?!


----------



## ser523

xstitcher87 said:


> how exciting! I am so glad to have a date buddy :)
> 
> My appointment was pretty straightforward, she told me what not to eat, don't drink alcohol etc and ordered some bloods. I will get my HCG level on Wednesday and if it is too low or too high, she'll order further investigations before referring me off to the OBGYN.
> 
> I assume the OBGYN will do my first scan as she has the equipment in her office...no idea though!
> 
> I would absolutely love to tell our parents in person, but we live 5.5 hours drive away and can't always travel. BUT my sister having a baby provides us with the perfect excuse! He's due 4th April, so maybe we'll travel up in May after our 12 week scan mid month and tell family then...

Hey! Did you hear from your doctor yet? And that sounds like a great time to tell your family! I said to DH the other day that I think I'd like to make our "public" announcement on Mother's Day. It'll be a smidge before 12 weeks, but it'll be right around there. ^_^ I'm so excited, I want to tell everyone now! *lol*




Kellymmcdonal said:


> I have just found out Monday going to be around end of November so excited and nervous it's my first so would love a bump buddy?!

Hi Kelly! I'd love to have you as a bump buddy! :D It'll be my first as well, so we have a lot in common!


----------



## Kellymmcdonal

I have an appointment Wednesday too I should be around 4/5 weeks I only just come off the pill over a month ago so I'm not too sure of my ovulation date or anything but I took tests Monday and had fain lines and today has been the strongest one so far still feels so unreal do you have cramping still? I have some cramping and it worries me I have to brace myself everything I go to the bathroom just in case I have come on lol! I have attached the test I hope you can see the line too 
 



Attached Files:







20160323_091039_opt.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ser523

Yay! I definitely have cramps! Sometimes it's like period cramps, but usually it's worse :( my doctor said as long as I'm not bleeding, not to worry. Definitely feels unreal still and I got my bfp on the 12th. I think it will feel more real once we get that first u/s with a heartbeat :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi ladies :) I'm due November 26th. We were first round luck again with clomid! I have my third beta draw tomorrow (i was 26 last thursday and 164 yesterday which they said was fine) to make sure HCg is still increasing. Once I get the okay that it's rising we'll schedule a 6 week ultrasound. :) I'm in no hurry for it tbh. No rush. This baby is just fine, I can feel it!


----------



## Kellymmcdonal

I need some advice I'm driving myself crazy took another test this morning and it's not getting darker I'm worrying myself waaay to much but I thought the HGC was supposed to double everyday there is still a faint line there I don't want to do a digi just yet as Tuesday it came up negative any advice??


----------



## ser523

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm due November 26th. We were first round luck again with clomid! I have my third beta draw tomorrow (i was 26 last thursday and 164 yesterday which they said was fine) to make sure HCg is still increasing. Once I get the okay that it's rising we'll schedule a 6 week ultrasound. :) I'm in no hurry for it tbh. No rush. This baby is just fine, I can feel it!

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## ser523

Kellymmcdonal said:


> I need some advice I'm driving myself crazy took another test this morning and it's not getting darker I'm worrying myself waaay to much but I thought the HGC was supposed to double everyday there is still a faint line there I don't want to do a digi just yet as Tuesday it came up negative any advice??

Don't give in! Don't pee on any more sticks! *lol* you got your line and a line is a line! And if it makes you feel better, I have peed on many sticks and I was pretty faint until like a week after the first bfp. But seriously, once you have your bfp, resist the urge because it'll only make you crazy!


----------



## Kellymmcdonal

Sorry to post this ladies I don't want to put a downer on your wonderful experience I had a miscarriage this morning ER told me I was 5 weeks I wish you all the best


----------



## ser523

Oh no, Kelly! I am so sorry for your loss! *hugs and love*


----------



## xstitcher87

Oh no Kelly! So sorry for your loss :cry:

I have been to the doctor and my HCG level at 4+6 was 1172 which my doctor said was really good. I blurted it out to my mum and we told my in laws after that! I obviously was a bit excited. My sister had her baby over the weekend and I told her as well, she knew we were trying and wanted to know if her son would have any cousins this year and I couldn't help myself! my nephew is super super gorgeous.

We aren't having a scan until 11+6!! Because my doctor says my levels are good and I am sure of my dates, she doesn't see a need to do a scan earlier. I am so impatient for it to be 9th of May already. I am feeling pretty good at the moment, just get tired really easily, boobs are super sore and I have random cramps every now and then.

Congrats MrS. MaBrEy!

I am so scared of having a MC or MMC. It almost feels like everyone has had at least one and that I cannot be lucky enough to have my pregnancy go smoothly. I know it is irrational because the stats say otherwise, I am so tempted to get another few tests to make sure the line keeps getting darker.


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! How's everyone feeling?

Sorry for the late reply, Sticher! I kept meaning to but then I kept forgetting >.< Those numbers sound great! I was 1307 when I saw the Dr. last week :) So we're right around the same! And can I just say that I'm jealous that you've told your family! I'm bursting to tell people! I mean, I want to make sure that everything is going well but I want to tell so bad! Gosh, I can't believe you ladies in the UK and AUS can manage to wait so long! My first scan was originally supposed to be today, but when I went in last week because of cramps, she moved it to Monday. I'm so anxious to go!

For me, I'm doing all right. I'm pretty tired, even if I sleep 10 hours at night. I've been having some underlying nausea lately, but generally not overwhelming but like lurking in the background. And my cramps seem to have eased up, hopefully for good.

Is this your first pregnancy? Try not to stress about it, mama. It's more likely that you and baby will be just fine! *hugs* If it makes you feel better, it's something I worry about as well. I'm doing my best to not think about it and keep busy with other things!


----------

